# Excellent Ryanair Customer Service



## gauloise (27 Oct 2006)

I just thought I would share with you all my recent *positive *experience with the Ryanair Customer Services (there's a sentence I never thought I would use!)
1. I booked flights but used an incorrect first name - called the customer service number and had it changed *free of charge.*

2. Encouraged by this I set about booking more flights, booked one that needed a name change and again it was done free of charge!

3. I later booked flights, one of which needed to be cancelled (double booking) and received a *full refund* no quibble .(I recently posted on AAM about time frame for a refund - it was in fact 3 days as my bank was in error).

Anyone else any positive feedback?

(I am in no way affiliated to Ryanair!)


----------



## Pegasus (27 Oct 2006)

Am I right in thinking they double-booked you? If so I don't see why you'd be so grateful to get your money back. Depending on circumstances this could really inconvenience someone. Maybe I picked you up wrong.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

gauloise said:


> I just thought I would share with you all my recent *positive *experience with the Ryanair Customer Services (there's a sentence I never thought I would use!)
> 1. I booked flights but used an incorrect first name - called the customer service number and had it changed *free of charge.*
> 
> 2. Encouraged by this I set about booking more flights, booked one that needed a name change and again it was done free of charge!


Just curious - were you doing this (using an incorrect name) a second time as some sort of test?


> 3. I later booked flights, one of which needed to be cancelled (double booking) and received a *full refund* no quibble .(I recently posted on AAM about time frame for a refund - it was in fact 3 days as my bank was in error).


Double booking by you or them?


----------



## gauloise (27 Oct 2006)

No I double booked myself, they rang me the day before I was flying and said that they had 2 bookings in my name and were refunding the most recent booking which was 200 euro dearer than the original flight I had booked.


----------



## gauloise (27 Oct 2006)

Clubman, this was not a test just me having completely forgotten I had made the booking.


----------



## Pegasus (27 Oct 2006)

Fair enough then.


----------



## Deirdra (27 Oct 2006)

Positive experience with Ryanair?

Surprisingly yes! Took 4 flights with them recently and found the cabin staff friendly, polite and efficient. Also got checked in on a flight after the check in was closed. Just a few minutes late but they took mercy on me as I had no check in bags. Thought it was a kind gesture.

The 'free for all' queueing up to get on the plane is horrible, but flights on time, and reasonable prices (if booked well in advance) makes Ryanair a very creditable airline...

(no connection with them)


----------



## MugsGame (27 Oct 2006)

If you have no cabin luggage, check in online. Only queue is for security, and you can sit down until called to come forward at the boarding gate, before everybody else.


----------



## gauloise (27 Oct 2006)

If you are travelling with children you get priority boarding passes as do the elderly and infirm.


----------



## MugsGame (27 Oct 2006)

Online checkin passengers are called even before them!


----------



## ninsaga (27 Oct 2006)

gauloise said:


> I just thought I would share with you all my recent *positive *experience with the Ryanair Customer Services (there's a sentence I never thought I would use!)
> 1. I booked flights but used an incorrect first name - called the customer service number and had it changed *free of charge.*
> 
> 2. Encouraged by this I set about booking more flights, booked one that needed a name change and again it was done free of charge!
> ...



must have been a new employee at Ryanair...1st day on the job & forgot to charge you


----------



## gauloise (27 Oct 2006)

ninsaga said:


> must have been a new employee at Ryanair...1st day on the job & forgot to charge you


 
That's what I thought the first time but contacting me to refund me well that just blew me away  ..I just feel that given all the bad press Ryanair gets that I should at least let others know that sometimes their customer service department does deliver!


----------



## rabbit (29 Oct 2006)

I think Ryanair are great as well.   I do not work for them or have any business connection with them.   I just book my flights with them now and again and think the service is great compared to Aer Lingus.


----------

